# Help removing solder



## Zylent (Sep 13, 2019)

I was working in a new project and I was careless. But the solder spot its so tiny how can i clean this mess??


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 13, 2019)

Either solder braid or solder sucker... 





						NTE Electronics SW02-10 No-Clean Solder Wick, 4 Blue.098" Width, 10' Length: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

NTE Electronics SW02-10 No-Clean Solder Wick, 4 Blue.098" Width, 10' Length: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				









						Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker - Power Soldering Accessories - Amazon.com
					

Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker - Power Soldering Accessories - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Zylent (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice the solder sucker is too Thicke. I doesent absorb that small point.


----------



## Barry (Sep 13, 2019)

I use a Hakko desoldering gun, a bit pricey but when I was doing mostly pedal mods it was worth it


----------



## Zylent (Sep 13, 2019)

Thats a little Bit expensive for Me right now. I also read that a tooth brush can help? Scratch right When the iron is heating?


----------



## Robert (Sep 13, 2019)

It won't remove the solder from the holes, but if it's hot enough you should be able to remove that solder bridge with the iron alone.

What you really need is some fluxed solder wick, but the SS-02 solder sucker would definitely work as well.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 15, 2019)

If you don't have solder wick, you can probably clean that off with a Q-tip.  Heat the area briefly with a soldering iron, then quickly remove the iron and wipe with the Q-tip.  Then go buy some solder wick and flux.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 15, 2019)

Sometimes I will heat the solder then very quickly tap the board on my bench - usually it will fly off.  It's a cheap way to clear a hole too.  I have an inexpensive solder sucker too which is great for clearing holes but I always feel like I need three hands when I use it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, I've done the heat 'n' tap too, it's risky for beginners.  A spring-loaded solder sucker or solder wick work best for me, depending on the situation.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 15, 2019)

In this case I would just drag my iron quickly through the middle point there, should clean it up just dandy.


----------



## Diatrive (Sep 16, 2019)

This one is INCREDIBLE. I hated hated hated solder sucking but this makes it not bad at all.
The silicon headpiece is great as you can jam it in to all sorts of hot places.






						Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker - Power Soldering Accessories - Amazon.com
					

Engineer SS-02 Solder Sucker - Power Soldering Accessories - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Diatrive (Sep 16, 2019)

Side note, on the iron side I like to put the corner of iron tip into the hole as much as possible.
On the rare occasion that I just can't get the solder out I use a Thumb Drill to carefully drill out the hole.





						Amazon.com: Hand Drill Bits Set 26pc GOCHANGE Hand Drill Set Precision Pin Vise Micro Mini Twist Drill Bits for Metal Wood, Jewelry, Delicate Manual Work, Electronic Assembling and Model Making, DIY Drilling: Gateway
					

Amazon.com: Hand Drill Bits Set 26pc GOCHANGE Hand Drill Set Precision Pin Vise Micro Mini Twist Drill Bits for Metal Wood, Jewelry, Delicate Manual Work, Electronic Assembling and Model Making, DIY Drilling: Gateway



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

Just make sure that when you push the button, your face is clear of the path of that piston.  Been there, done that. 
I have this one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002KRAAG/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 16, 2019)

I put a few inches of silicon tubing on the end of mine to give it a bit more reach, it’s been pretty good for tight spots.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't recall where I saw this but it's pretty cool.  Get a box of the pointy toothpicks and use those with the soldering iron to open up the holes.  Once you have them open (which is sometimes a real mother when using braid alone) you can clean up with braid.

Another option is a bit counter intuitive.  ADD solder to the pad and then go after it with braid.  Makes it easier to absorb the whole thing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 16, 2019)

Yup adding a bit more solder is a great technique...also I do use flux too.


----------



## thedwest (Sep 26, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> This one is INCREDIBLE. I hated hated hated solder sucking but this makes it not bad at all.
> The silicon headpiece is great as you can jam it in to all sorts of hot places.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this recommendation. I’ve been using random solder suckers that worked well enough but saw this and decided to try it out. Used it tonight and it’s easily the best one I’ve used. Really good quality. Thanks!


----------

